# Optic alcohol dispenser



## rupertbrooke

For images, see under google optic alcohol dispenser. 
A full definition is:- A measuring device with a small window, attached to an upside-down bottle, used to dispense alcoholic drinks in a bar. Alkol dağıtıcı? Or ıs there a natıve Turkish term for this device?


----------



## themadprogramer

Dispenser can be transalated as dağıtıcı but we really don't use it much. 
Vending machines and dispensers(not the medical ones ) aren't that common here. Thus we don't have an "official" term for it.

Your title is misleading. Why is it "optic" when you're asking what "dispenser" means ?


----------



## rupertbrooke

Optıc refers to the small window beneath the bottle of spirits  where the person behind the bar can see the spirits appear before they are dispensed. Perhaps optic ıçki ölçeği.


----------



## themadprogramer

"optic" is just "optik" in Turkish. There's not much else to it really.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, Ahmet for your help.


----------



## Asr

Optik içki sebili? perhaps.  Just guessing.


----------



## Black4blue

_Optik* ölçekli içki musluğu??_

Yes, it is too long. But I've been thinking about it for last two days  and this translation looks it barely suffices for an encyclopaedic definition to me. Also, when I google the word "_dispenser_"; yeah, dictionaries say "_dağıtıcı_" but all google gives me is images with "_musluk_". 

(*) Add it if it's required. I guess "_ölçekli_" is enough.


----------



## Rallino

> _Optik* ölçekli içki musluğu??_



But _Akol/Bira Sebili _is already a thing, so I would go ahead and use your translation, only change musluğu → sebili.


----------

